# When to start trimming kids hooves?



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I have a neighbor with triplets that are 6.5 weeks old. They have started limping this week. Today, the buckling won't get up. Their mother is not walking on her back legs properly either. I trimmed her feet about 3 weeks ago. They have all had BoSe after kidding.

My triplets are two weeks older and their feet seem fine.

At what age do you start trimming kids hooves? 

Is this more likely a hoof infection? They have another yearling who was rammed by the mother and had limped for about a week, but is better now...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

They're way too young for a trim. Usually mine don't need anything til 4 months or so...or when you see them getting a bit longer/pointy. Have the goats been CAE tested? Are they living in a wet area?


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well everything is wet right now because we just had a big snow storm and it is melting. Their barn is concrete and dry and clean. The paddock they are in is muddy, but like I said, everything is right now.

They are Boers by the way, and have had BoSe, wormed with Prohibit, disbudded, and had first dose of CD/T. They have free choice minerals, are nursing quite well and also eat grain.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

No they have not been CAE tested. They became lame just in the past two- three days. We are debating getting the vet in, but just wondered what everyone here thought.


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Well, I came home and checked the kids. Foot rot it is. The horse had it a while back and he shares a fence line and they put the yearling goat in his stall when the kids were born to separate her from the mom and kids. I'm guessing she picked it up and brought it to the kids. Plus, it has snowed and never dried out here since they were born. 
Vet is being called out tomorrow for treatment. We scrubbed out their hooves and treated them tonight. They seem to be able to bear a bit more weight.
Thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

good catch : ) hope they heal fast


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the foot rot. Glad you checked them.

We start trimming at 4 weeks old, if we waited any longer then typically we have overgrown feet. So, IMO always check at a month old to see how they look.
With the wet ground, we check feet every 2 weeks and open up any little pockets that might form, and trim back anything we need to trim. In fact, we trimmed some of the kids today - the wet ground really gets their toes growing.

The vet will know what to do. I know LA200 is good stuff for killing hoof rot.


----------



## Dee4 (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi, Iam a new goat mummy, my kids are 51/2 months, hope Iam doing right by starting to get them use to being trimmed


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Dee4 said:


> Hi, Iam a new goat mummy, my kids are 51/2 months, hope Iam doing right by starting to get them use to being trimmed


Yes. Definitely start trimming their feet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree. When they need trimmed start trimming them.

They will fight you but training is easier on a youngster.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I handle newborns feet every time I pet them- kind of like imprinting on a foal. Makes it so much easier later. Most are ok, but there are always pills that act like they have never had their feet done- My yearlings can act like that. (they can be so moody!)


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Dee - try starting your own threads or they will be missed.... I train very young goats to eat out of the milk stand and handle. I start trimming at about 8 weeks......


----------

